# Aufgabenplanung CMD Befehl



## heinzbecker (25. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute,

könnte mir jemand, bzw. meinem PC auf die Sprünge helfen??

Es geht um folgendes:

ich will bei meinem PC wenn dieser gesperrt wird (win + L) mittels einem Programm = "Windows USB Blocker" die USB Ports sperren.

Aber ich bekomme dieses einfache Kommando einfach nicht in der Aufgabenplanung umgesetzt:

WindowsUSBBlocker.exe /block


Ich kriege das Programm in der Aufgabenplanung gestartet. Aber das war es auch schon.

Per CMD bekomme ich es hin, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich es der verd**** Aufgabenplanung beibiegen soll, den einfachen befehl " /block" umzusetzen.


C:\Windows\system32>cd C:\Program Files (x86)\SecurityXploded\Windows USB Blocker
C:\Program Files (x86)\SecurityXploded\Windows USB Blocker>WindowsUSBBlocker.exe /block
C:\Program Files (x86)\SecurityXploded\Windows USB Blocker>

****************************************************************

    WindowsUSBBlocker v4.0

https://security xploded.com/ windows-usb-blocker.php

****************************************************************

 Successfully Blocked USB Storage Devices on your system.


hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber die Anleitungen haben nicht gefunzt …

weiss hier einer weiter??

Wär echt klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Wenns klappen sollte, verrate ich auch den Grund, der es in sich hat …

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus ...


----------



## fotoman (25. Juli 2019)

Ich tippe auf das selber Problem, das hier schon öfters mit der Aufgabenplanung vorhanden war: Benutzerrechte, hier vermutlich noch gepaart mit dem UAC.

Wird der Task mit den Rechten des Users ausgeführt, der sich gerade abmeldet und wenn ja, hat er die Rechte, das Programm auszuführen? Dazu kommen noch so "tolle" Features wie der UAC, der vermutlich bei manueller Ausführung zuschlägt, wenn UAC nicht komplett deaktiviert wurde.

U.U. hilft die Nutzung eines Admins für den Task in Kombination mit der Option "mit höheren Privilegien ausführen". Mit Pech muss man Windows noch irgendwie so konfiguriert bekommen, dass es das Tool ohne UAC-Nervmeldung ausgeführt.


----------



## Shimboku2 (25. Juli 2019)

In der Aufgabenplanung gibt es die Option "Mit höchsten Berechtigungen ausführen". Ansonsten stimme ich fotoman zu, UAC kann da Probleme verursachen.


----------



## heinzbecker (25. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute, schonmal Danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist klar und hatte ich "angekreuzt", mit "höchsten Berechtigungen ausführen". Das ist es nicht. starte so schon den CPUID Gadget host, der sich in die Taskleiste legt, ohne Probleme mit der UAC.
Es muss damit zu tun haben:
Windows 7 64bit: 
Den folgenden Wert in das Feld "Programm/Skript" eintragen:
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
In das Feld "Argumente hinzufügen (optional)" wird dann ein Parameter für den Interpreter sowie der Pfad zum Skript eingefügt:
/c"c:\pfad\zum\skript.cmd"  (???)

Starten eines .CMD/.BAT Skripts in der Windows Aufgabenplanung mit Administrator-Rechten (als nicht angemeldeter Admin-Benutzer)

aber irgendwie werde ich daraus nicht so recht schlau, bzw. es funktioniert nicht. Abgesehen davon dass es eine Anleitung für Win 7 ist.

Das Programm bekomme ich ohne UAC Aufforderung gestartet (mit Admin-Rechten), ohne Probleme.
Der Rechner/Aufgabenplanung ist nur zu dumm zu kapieren, dass danach noch ein Befehl umzusetzen ist, nämlich "/Block" bei Arbeitsplatzsperre, bzw. "/unblock" bei Anmeldung
Aber kann natürlich auch am User liegen 
Direkt im CMD klappts nur eben nicht in der Aufgabenplanung, also die Automatisierung ...


----------



## Shimboku2 (25. Juli 2019)

Okay, evtl. ist das der Fehler. 
Probier mal in der CMD das Programm inkl Pfadanagbe aufzurufen. Das wird nicht klappen. Ein Leerzeichen bedeutet für die CMD Ende der Pfadangabe Anfang vom Argument.
Soll das Program mit Pfadangabe aufgerufen werden muss der Aufruf so lauten.
 "C:\Program Files (x86)\SecurityXploded\Windows USB Blocker\WindowsUSBBlocker.exe" /block. So ist das auch in der Aufgabenplanung.


----------



## -aenema- (25. Juli 2019)

Hi,
ich würde es ohne das genannte Tool machen da es wahrscheinlich auch nur einen Registry Eintrag setzt/ ändert.

Folgendes:

1. Zwei Batchdateien erstellen mit dem jeweiligen Inhalt
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
usb_activate.bat

REG ADD HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR /t REG_DWORD /v Start /d 3 /f
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
usb_deactivate.bat

REG ADD HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR /t REG_DWORD /v Start /d 4 /f
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Zwei Tasks in der Aufgabenplanung  Erstellen "USB Aktivieren" und "USB Deaktivieren"

Benutzerkonto: System (Mit höchsten Berechtigungen ausführen)
Trigger: Beim Sperren/ Entsperren
Aktionen: Pfad zur jeweiligen Batch (z.B. C:\scripts\usb_activate.bat)
Falls es ein Notebook ist bei den Einstellungen den Haken bei "Nur im Netzbetrieb ausführen" raus machen.

Falls noch Unklarheiten einfach schreiben!!


----------



## heinzbecker (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
@Shimboku2 , hat leider nicht funktioniert. Das Programm startet nur, ohne den Befehl /Block. Hab alles probiert, direkt hinter dem Pfad = 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\SecurityXploded\Windows USB Blocker\WindowsUSBBlocker.exe" /block Programm startet erst gar nicht (kontrolle ob die usb porst vielleicht trotzdem gesperrt sind = negativ)
dasselbe ist der Fall, wenn ich nur die Pfad angabe mache =
"C:\Program Files (x86)\SecurityXploded\Windows USB Blocker\WindowsUSBBlocker.exe"
und den Befehl " /Block" als Argument (optional) eintrage = Programm startet nicht, keine sperre. egal ob als alle Benutzer, oder ein einzelner ausgeführt.

@-aenema- Das ist eine super Idee und wäre die beste Lösung, an eine Batch-Datei hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wusste aber nicht wie ich den Befehl umsetzen sollte. Habs direkt ausprobiert und eine Batchdatei erstellt und Deinen Befehl/Text rein kopiert, als Admin und normal gestartet, passiert nix. Keine sperre der Ports, scheint vielleicht ein Fehler drin zu sein? 
Hab mal in der Registry nach gekuckt:
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR ist vorhanden mit diversen Einträgen


----------



## -aenema- (26. Juli 2019)

Was steht bei der Variablen "Start" drinnen? Standard ist 3, zum USB sperren muss der Wert auf 4 geändert werden.

Kannst den Befehl "REG ADD..." auch mal in einem Admin CMD ausführen.


----------



## heinzbecker (26. Juli 2019)

danke -aenema- für die Info, welcher Wert es speziell ist, der den Block "Mechanismus" auslöst. Tatsache, wenn ich den Wert von Hand von 3 auf 4 setze und dann das Tool starte (zur Statusabfrage), bekomme ich die Meldung "Blocked". Ich probier mal etwas rum, vielleicht funzt es ja irgendwann doch noch. Windows ist aber manchmal auch zäh …


----------



## heinzbecker (26. Juli 2019)

Oh man, es geht. Der Tipp mit dem Reg.-Wert hat mir auf die Sprünge geholfen. Ich depp. Wahr ein Missverständnis. Hab zum USB Blocken den Reg-Wert für "USB Aktivieren" in die Betch kopiert, statt umgekehrt. Also es hat funktioniert, es hat den Reg Wert auf 3 gesetzt und ich hab gewartet, dass es den Usb Block Wert, also 4 aktiviert. Ich sag ja, ich depp. Dazu kam noch, in dem Programm "Win Usb Block" gibt es einen riesigen Button auf dem steht "STATUS", aber alleine den zu drücken, zum "Refresh" reicht nicht aus, man muss das Programm beenden und Neu starten, damit sich der Status "refresht". Das hab ich auch nur gemerkt, weil ichs in der Registry gesehen hab, dass dort ein anderer Wert steht und dann stutzig geworden bin. Auf jeden Fall hat es in der Aufgabenplanung gleich funktioniert, die Batchdatei zu starten, bei Arbeitsplatzsperre. Jetzt leg ich die andere Batch an, für den unblock.


----------



## Zinga (2. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf das selber Problem, das hier schon öfters mit der Aufgabenplanung vorhanden war: Benutzerrechte, hier vermutlich noch gepaart mit dem UAC.
> 
> Wird der Task mit den Rechten des Users ausgeführt, der sich gerade abmeldet und wenn ja, hat er die Rechte, das Programm auszuführen? Dazu kommen noch so "tolle" Features wie der UAC, der vermutlich bei manueller Ausführung zuschlägt, wenn UAC nicht komplett deaktiviert wurde.
> 
> U.U. hilft die Nutzung eines Admins für den Task in Kombination mit der Option "mit höheren Privilegien ausführen". Mit Pech muss man Windows noch irgendwie so konfiguriert bekommen, dass es das Tool ohne UAC-Nervmeldung ausgeführt.



Ich auch


----------

